# FREE TEAM ENTRY IN SCOTTSDALE!



## BBQ Dave (Mar 30, 2012)

It's true, we've lost our minds!

Free Team Entry, $40,000 Purse, KCBS. 

May 19+20 at a beautiful grass and concrete facility where the AZ Diamondbacks do their spring training.
EXTREME People's Choice opportunity for teams that do it - you'll sell easily over 1,000 samples!

Payout Sched: http://azbbqfestival.com/?page_id=778 http://azbbqfestival.com/?page_id=778
Form: http://azbbqfestival.com/?page_id=754 http://azbbqfestival.com/?page_id=754

Plus VIP Teams parties, breakfasts, and more. 

Join us for the 3rd Annual Arizona Barbecue Festival!


----------

